
Megaprocessor – a micro-processor built large (completed) - ropable
http://megaprocessor.com/
======
ropable
The Megaprocessor project has now been completed and moved to its new home -
the Centre for Computing History in Cambridge.

Quote from the progress page: "All in all things went very well. Only three
solder joints failed. Much more surprising was that I found about ten joints I
had not soldered in the first place!"

